# My Reds(Before & After)



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey guys its been about 8 months Ive had my Reds I bought them about dime size its amazing how they grow to become beautifull monsters. Well I thought i would share some pics with you guys.









The first Picture is when they were little babys back in october.
The Second pIcture and on is how they look now.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

they look good...cant wait for mine to grow


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Wowwww...Beautifull


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

what's up serg what are you feeding them now.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sup arb, I fed them Beefhart alot and on the side some pellets and krill.


----------



## vinnielatino (Mar 23, 2005)

they look great!!


----------



## Chaisheezay (Apr 25, 2004)

great fish..

I somehow can never get a shot of my p's..

They're always on the move..


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Nice colors on them!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

those are only getting bigger. count on it.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

They have some sick flames


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

"Great"


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

waspride said:


> They have some sick flames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, good job


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

If I could get my RBPs to look like that , I'd be a happy man


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they are progressing at a great pace, so i chose great.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Obviously those that voted "Ugly" are just messin' with you... because they are some great looking fish.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like they are coming along real good.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

the P's have some good color


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

voted great !!


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

they look great i hope mine turn out like that


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

dude what ever you did to get them like that. you did an awsome job...


----------

